# Carrera Crossfire E



## Joey Shabadoo (7 Sep 2018)

Well, I was thinking about it and I'd booked a test ride but tonight I thought I'd fill in the C2W bumpf in the expectation that it'd be a week or so before it was approved when, to my surprise, it was approved immediately! A wee shufti at the Halfords website and there was one available for collection immediately just 8 miles away - click, click, click and it's booked.

90 minutes after saying to Mrs D "I'm thinking about getting..." and her saying "ok", here I am back at the house with my new Carrera Crossfire E -












First things first






Then, 45 minutes later -






Took it out for a wee spin - handlebars at the wrong angle - but first impressions are good. It got me up the big hill to my door without much fuss so let's see what it does taking me to the football tomorrow.

Impetuous? Moi?


----------



## Bobby Mhor (7 Sep 2018)

Enjoy


----------



## Pat "5mph" (7 Sep 2018)

Nice!
Would have been a bit lighter without suspension forks, but, hey ho ...
Enjoy!


----------



## mustang1 (7 Sep 2018)

I told SO I'm going out for a walk and came back from Halfords with a bike (it was ordered/arranged so not spur-of-the-moment). The strange thing is the guy asked me if I would like the handlebars pointing forward (at the time the front wheel was pointing forward and the handlebars pointing perpendicular the right). I thought that was an odd question like err how else am I gonna ride it?

I was thinking maybe I'll get my SO an e-bike. That Crossfire looks good. Let us know how it goes. Enjoy!


----------



## gbb (8 Sep 2018)

Did a quick 10 miles trail and road riding tonight, you'll find it copes quite well on not so smooth stuff. Watch as you start off, as it kicks in it can kinda destabilise you if the handlebars aren't straight or you're not concentrating.
But all round, I've no regrets getting mine, it feels good under you. Enjoy.


----------



## Turdus philomelos (8 Sep 2018)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Nice!
> Would have been a bit lighter without suspension forks, but, hey ho ...
> Enjoy!



Totaly agree, not to burst anyones bubble but why are pedal assist bikes that are not intended to be used for hurtling down a mountain weighted down with these. Took some searching to find my ebike with carbon forks.

But hey @Diogenes I will gaurantee you will never stop having fun on your new stead.


----------



## Smudge (8 Sep 2018)

Turdus philomelos said:


> Totaly agree, not to burst anyones bubble but why are pedal assist bikes that are not intended to be used for hurtling down a mountain weighted down with these. Took some searching to find my ebike with carbon forks.



I have 2 Ebikes, one with steel rigid forks and one with suss forks. Even though its cheap pogo stick suss forks, its still far more comfortable to ride along canal paths and any less smooth surface than the rigid fork bike. This is why many Ebikes have suss forks and why people buy them.
Although i do see the advantages of the less weight and less complexity of rigid forks.

Also, the Crossfire E does have lockout..... which is something my self build doesn't.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (8 Sep 2018)

Had a wee run down to get a pannier rack and mudguards, steering is a bit vague and floaty I suppose. Not worried about weight too much - I'm pushing 17st so a few kg on the bike isn't really here nor there and the idea is to start losing weight and getting some strength back in my ankles and knees anyway.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (9 Sep 2018)

Did my commute to the football yesterday, 26 miles round trip so a good shakedown.

Two points - pedals have to change quickly and the fat padded saddle has to go! The bike is heavy, which you discover trying to get it going on a steep hill - I was standing on the pedals and it wasn't moving! The electric assist doesn't kick in right away so it's just muscle v gravity + bike and the muscles lost. 

However, once it's going it's lovely. A more upright sitting position but that means I don't get the ache in my neck from peering up to look ahead - if you know what I mean. It basically flattens out the route, making the small hills unnoticeable and the big hills achievable. About 3/4 of the ride was on 50% assist, a few times I gave it 75% to get up hills on the way back when I was tiring anyway and a few minutes at 100% to tackle the big hill to my house and I finished with over 30% still in the battery so I'm quite happy with that. 

Aching and sore today but I think I made a good purchase.


----------



## Smudge (9 Sep 2018)

Had the same saddle on my Carrera Crossfire when i bought it. Its an uncomfortable terrible saddle and i wanted rid of it straight away. Lidl were doing some cheap Wittkop saddles at the time, so i bought one as temp measure, but its been so good its still on my bike.


----------



## Sjw (9 Sep 2018)

Not sure what controls you have on the left but mine has walk assist on the bottom left corner. Love mine! Makes the hills so easy.


----------



## gbb (9 Sep 2018)

Sjw said:


> Not sure what controls you have on the left but mine has walk assist on the bottom left corner. Love mine! Makes the hills so easy.


Pretty sure the Crossfire has a walk assist button, a small button just below the Minus button.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (9 Sep 2018)

Ah, never spotted that. Bottom left?


----------



## Sjw (9 Sep 2018)

Diogenes said:


> View attachment 429386
> 
> 
> Ah, never spotted that. Bottom left?



Almost bottom left, the smallest. You can reset trip distance but I think the total stays. I've changed mine from km to miles  (18.1 today, just saying!)
I used walk assist up the garden path cos I was flagging. Loooooooove it


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (19 Sep 2018)

@Diogenes, what's the range on it? Does it go down when loaded up with rack and panniers?
I commute 10 miles each way on my road bike through some very sketch traffic and this takes about 45mins, but I've been ran over and had a few incidents lately where if I didn't anticipate it I would have been dead and I'm nearly at the stage of stopping completely.
Instead I've come up with a cunning plan of using my old carrera mtb with city jet tyres and using the canal and parks to do all but the last 2-3 miles, it's a longer route making my daily commute 13 miles each way (138 weekly)and Its also a fair bit slower even though the towpath is really good.
Looking around I saw your post and @jowwy s and think this may be a solution, I'm going to book a 48hr test ride but wanted to have your take on it.
Cheers


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (19 Sep 2018)

Incontinentia Buttocks said:


> @Diogenes, what's the range on it? Does it go down when loaded up with rack and panniers?
> I commute 10 miles each way on my road bike through some very sketch traffic and this takes about 45mins, but I've been ran over and had a few incidents lately where if I didn't anticipate it I would have been dead and I'm nearly at the stage of stopping completely.
> Instead I've come up with a cunning plan of using my old carrera mtb with city jet tyres and using the canal and parks to do all but the last 2-3 miles, it's a longer route making my daily commute 13 miles each way (138 weekly)and Its also a fair bit slower even though the towpath is really good.
> Looking around I saw your post and @jowwy s and think this may be a solution, I'm going to book a 48hr test ride but wanted to have your take on it.
> Cheers



I've used it for pottering about but the main trip so far was the 26 mile round trip detailed above. It took an hour or so each way and the best way of describing it is it flattened the route. I still worked but it wasn't unpleasantly difficult. I averaged about 13 mph which is pretty much my average anyway, difference is I did it in jeans and a jacket instead of shorts. As for weight affecting range, I dunno. It hauled my near 17st over the 26 miles and finished with over 30% showing so I think it would do you fine.

I'd say it would be a good commuter and the suspension on the forks would help with potholes and canal paths.


----------



## jowwy (19 Sep 2018)

Incontinentia Buttocks said:


> @Diogenes, what's the range on it? Does it go down when loaded up with rack and panniers?
> I commute 10 miles each way on my road bike through some very sketch traffic and this takes about 45mins, but I've been ran over and had a few incidents lately where if I didn't anticipate it I would have been dead and I'm nearly at the stage of stopping completely.
> Instead I've come up with a cunning plan of using my old carrera mtb with city jet tyres and using the canal and parks to do all but the last 2-3 miles, it's a longer route making my daily commute 13 miles each way (138 weekly)and Its also a fair bit slower even though the towpath is really good.
> Looking around I saw your post and @jowwy s and think this may be a solution, I'm going to book a 48hr test ride but wanted to have your take on it.
> Cheers


I do a 30mile round trip commute on mine, with thunder Burt mtb tyres. It's a full tarmac route, but I'm 18.7st and there's 2000ft of climbing approx. If I want a nice leisurely ride home I use eco/tour and I use 2 bars of battery. If I want to thrash it home and have some fun, I'll use 3 bars of battery but in sport/turbo mode..........either way I'm happy.......but happier knowing I can do the 15mile 1500ft home journey in just over an hour. Yet to break the hour mark, but the first 3 miles is difficult to get above 10mph as it's quite a busy, built up section

My cube is fully rigid, 2.1" tyres and flies over the canal sections in rural south wales


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (19 Sep 2018)

Thank you both for the replies, I've got to admit the cube does look better to my eyes, but going to try and have a test ride of both.
@jowwy , does the cube have fixing points for mudguards & rack? The blurb claims it does but can't see any mounting points on the picture.


----------



## jowwy (19 Sep 2018)

Incontinentia Buttocks said:


> Thank you both for the replies, I've got to admit the cube does look better to my eyes, but going to try and have a test ride of both.
> @jowwy , does the cube have fixing points for mudguards & rack? The blurb claims it does but can't see any mounting points on the picture.


Yes all hidden mounts......the rear mounts are inside the triangle


----------



## jowwy (19 Sep 2018)

Im in gran canaria, the bike is in south wales.....but here is a live pic for you


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (19 Sep 2018)

Brilliant stuff, thank you very much indeed.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (19 Sep 2018)

You've got a CCTV feed for your bikes? Cool


----------



## jowwy (19 Sep 2018)

Diogenes said:


> You've got a CCTV feed for your bikes? Cool


Oh yes......alarm and cctv direct to my phone. Theres also a 42" tv, pc and other stuff in that man cave lol


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (19 Sep 2018)

Do you have an audio link so you can shout "OI you thieving git, put that down?"


----------



## Sjw (19 Sep 2018)

jowwy said:


> Oh yes......alarm and cctv direct to my phone. Theres also a 42" tv, pc and other stuff in that man cave lol


I have mancave envy! Got one bike outside which is coming in soon and two in the living room. Place looks like a garage.


----------



## jowwy (19 Sep 2018)

Sjw said:


> I have mancave envy! Got one bike outside which is coming in soon and two in the living room. Place looks like a garage.


Fully carpeted, with rubber matting at the bike end (easy to clean) and plenty of storage (4.5m x 3.5m)


----------



## Sjw (19 Sep 2018)

Non carpeted, bit messy and piled up on each other! 



It's a good job I don't collect shoes and handbags too!


----------



## RonnieWeir (13 Oct 2018)

I bought my crossfire in July and weather permitting I am out on it when I can. I have done long runs where I have only 4% battery left and I have done almost 400km so far. The first problems I had were the display was upside down when I took for a first run after collecting it. The seat loosened up too and the seat wasn’t exactly comfortable. It’s ok now but I will see about changing it. The other problem I found was the handlebar grips moved a lot. I changed them for grips with end bars as I found my hands and wrists go numb and I need to change the position of my hands. I live about 400 feet up and although a keen cyclist all my life the climb up the hill to my house was always something I hated facing. Not anymore as I can go up that hill at 20kph. I got Halfords to fit a carrier and mudguards which alter the look of the bike. I have two saddle bags for carrying waterproofs and tools. Despite having puncture proof tyres I got one and found that I couldn’t get the wheel out of the frame as the electric cable is tie wrapped to the frame. So I walked it back home using the walk button to fix the puncture. Tipping the bike upside down to take the wheel off is a problem as the display is likely to get damaged easily. I used a cushion from my sofa to make sure it wasn’t damaged. I find myself using the bottom three cogs most of the time and I think a bigger friont chainring would be worth trying. When I took the bike into Halfords for its six week service I bought another tyre and a high output rechargeable back light. It seems odd that a bike with a large battery doesn’t power the lights. I am 66 next month and the bike is putting a bike smile on my face.


----------



## gdjul (6 Oct 2019)

Sjw said:


> Almost bottom left, the smallest. You can reset trip distance but I think the total stays. I've changed mine from km to miles  (18.1 today, just saying!)
> I used walk assist up the garden path cos I was flagging. Loooooooove it


Hi can you help. Is it the button on the left side of assist buttons + & - ? I have been trying to find an online manual as one was not supplied from Halfords!


----------



## gdjul (6 Oct 2019)

Hi all I got my Bike yesterday! Thus far very pleased with not being a spring chicken any more! Is there an online manual somewhere for the bike? How do I rest the trip mileage? Always great when the bike comes with no manual!


----------

